# VT: Zeilenbuffer

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

bei google habe ich irgendwie nicht das richtige gefunden.

Der einzige Vorschlag war, dass ich einen FrameBuffer installieren soll.

Daher meine Frage, ob das nicht auf einfacher geht, dass ich auf VT1-6 mehr Zeilen speichern kann.

Ein Test Kommando: for i in $(seq 1 3000); do echo $i;done erlaubt nur knapp 1000 Zeilen zurückzugehen.

Ich würde das gerne irgendwo einstellen können?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

sollen diese zeilen auch bei einem VT wechsel erhalten bleiben?

Denn bei einem VT wechsel wird der scrollback buffer gelöscht und es sind dann nur noch die sichtbaren zeilen sind dann verfügbar.

Du könntest auf dem VT eine screen session starten bei dem du die größe des scrollback buffers eisntellen kannst.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nein.

Bei einem Wechsel brauche ich die Daten nicht.

Mein Problem ist, dass ein Programm mir 600 Zeilen auflistet und ich auch das obere Ende sehen möchte.

Wie kann ich das einstellen?

----------

## ulenrich

```

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep SCROLLBACK

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

```

 Ich glaube Kbyte sind gemeint in der 

make menuconfig

----------

## Christian99

so als ganz billige lösung: verwende einen pager (z.b. less)

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe das jetzt auf 1024 erhöht, aber das hilft nichts.

Auf meinem Laptop komme ich trotzdem nur 133 Zeilen zurück.

less kann ich nicht verwenden, da das Programm eine Liste ausgibt, die per Index dann ausgewählt werden soll.

Also muss das schon im VT möglich sein, weiter zurückzugehen.

EDIT: Auf meinem Desktop komme ich knapp 1200 Zeilen zurück. Dort sind 128KB eingestellt...

----------

## Christian99

was ist denn dann mit screen, wie firefly schon vorgeschlagen hat?

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist dann wohl die einfachste Lösung.

Komisch nur, dass das nicht besser/einfacher geht...

Danke!

----------

